# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  omessa presentazione spesometro

## lulina

Salve,
sapete dirmi se l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso è applicabile anche alla mancata presentazione dello spesometro?
Ho letto che per l'omessa presentazione si applica la sanzione compresa tra 258 e 2.065 ma non riesco a trovare nessun riferimento riguardo il versamento della sanzione ridotta (1/8 del minimo).
Io credo sia applicabile ma ne vorrei essere certa.
Grazie
Daniela

----------


## Niccolò

> Salve,
> sapete dirmi se l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso è applicabile anche alla mancata presentazione dello spesometro?
> Ho letto che per l'omessa presentazione si applica la sanzione compresa tra 258 e 2.065 ma non riesco a trovare nessun riferimento riguardo il versamento della sanzione ridotta (1/8 del minimo).
> Io credo sia applicabile ma ne vorrei essere certa.
> Grazie
> Daniela

  Non ho riferimenti per confermarlo, ma da qualche parte l'ho letto anch'io.

----------


## Sebas

Si, è possibile, il riferimento..circolare Ade 24e 30.05.11.
Sebas

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Salve,
> sapete dirmi se l'istituto del ravvedimento operoso è applicabile anche alla mancata presentazione dello spesometro?
> Ho letto che per l'omessa presentazione si applica la sanzione compresa tra 258 e 2.065 ma non riesco a trovare nessun riferimento riguardo il versamento della sanzione ridotta (1/8 del minimo).
> Io credo sia applicabile ma ne vorrei essere certa.
> Grazie
> Daniela

  la sanzione è di 32 o 64 euro ? 
qual'è il codice tributo del ravvedimento e  l'anno di riferimento? 
si può presentare entro il 30/04/2012

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Si, è possibile, il riferimento..circolare Ade 24e 30.05.11.
> Sebas

  confermo che il riferimento è alla circolare citata ; 
da qualche parte ho letto che l'importo della sanzione è 32 euro , in altra parte 64 euro qual'è l'importo esatto, e il codice tributo e l'anno da indicare nel modello F24? 
per lo spesometro 2010 è possibili ravvedersi solo entro il 30/04/2012 
GRAZIE PER I CHIARIMENTI

----------


## lulina

Ho inviato una mail all'Agenzia delle Entrate che oggi risponde così alla mia richiesta di informazione:
Gentile contribuente, l'articolo 21, comma 1, secondo periodo, del decreto-legge n. 78 del 2010 dispone che "Per l'omissione delle comunicazioni, ovvero per la loro effettuazione con dati incompleti o non veritieri si applica la sanzione di cui all'articolo 11 del decreto legislativo 18 dicembre 1997, n. 471." Pertanto, ai fini sanzionatori, l'omessa trasmissione della comunicazione, nonché l'invio della stessa con dati incompleti o non corrispondenti al vero, comporta l'applicazione della sanzione amministrativa da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2.065 euro. Si evidenzia che entro 1 anno dalla violazione la sazione è ravvedibile con il versamento di 1/8 di euro 258,00 utilizzando il codice tributo "8911". Distinti saluti.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Ho inviato una mail all'Agenzia delle Entrate che oggi risponde così alla mia richiesta di informazione:
> Gentile contribuente, l'articolo 21, comma 1, secondo periodo, del decreto-legge n. 78 del 2010 dispone che "Per l'omissione delle comunicazioni, ovvero per la loro effettuazione con dati incompleti o non veritieri si applica la sanzione di cui all'articolo 11 del decreto legislativo 18 dicembre 1997, n. 471." Pertanto, ai fini sanzionatori, l'omessa trasmissione della comunicazione, nonché l'invio della stessa con dati incompleti o non corrispondenti al vero, comporta l'applicazione della sanzione amministrativa da un minimo di 258 ad un massimo di 2.065 euro. Si evidenzia che entro 1 anno dalla violazione la sazione è ravvedibile con il versamento di 1/8 di euro 258,00 utilizzando il codice tributo "8911". Distinti saluti.

  allora è possibile ravvedere la mancata presentazione dello spesometro per il 2010?  l'anno di riferimento del codice tributo 8911 qual'è? io sapevo che era possibile ravvedersi  solo prima dell'invio di quella riferita al 2011?

----------


## lulina

Io ho fatto pagare F24 con codice tributo 8911 anno 2010 importo € 32,25

----------


## ergo3

5. Termini di invio della comunicazione  
Il nuovo adempimento, che ha cadenza annuale, deve essere assolto entro il 
30 aprile di ciascun anno con riferimento alle operazioni relative all'anno 
d'imposta precedente.  
Solo per l'anno d’imposta 2010, il termine sopra citato è stato posticipato, 
dal provvedimento, al 31 ottobre 2011.  
Come peraltro chiarito al precedente paragrafo 3.3., per le operazioni 
relative all’anno d'imposta 2010, l’importo delle operazioni da comunicare è 
elevato ad euro 25.000 e la comunicazione è limitata alle sole operazioni soggette 
all’obbligo di fatturazione. 
Scaduti i termini di presentazione della comunicazione, il contribuente che 
intende rettificare o integrare la stessa può presentare, entro l’ultimo giorno del 
mese successivo alla scadenza del termine per la presentazione della 
comunicazione originaria, una nuova comunicazione, senza che ciò dia luogo ad 
applicazione di alcuna sanzione.  18
E' consentito, quindi, inviare  file integralmente sostitutivi dei precedenti, 
sempre riferiti al medesimo anno, non oltre trenta  giorni dalla scadenza del 
termine previsto per la trasmissione annuale dei dati.  
Scaduto il suddetto termine, si rende applicabile,  qualora sussistano le 
condizioni previste dall’articolo 13 del decreto legislativo 18 dicembre 1997, n. 
472, l’istituto del ravvedimento operoso..  
6. Sanzioni 
L'articolo 21, comma 1, secondo periodo, del decreto-legge n. 78 del 2010 
dispone che  “Per l'omissione delle comunicazioni, ovvero per la loro 
effettuazione con dati incompleti o non veritieri si applica la sanzione di cui 
all'articolo 11 del decreto legislativo 18 dicembre 1997, n. 471.”. 
Pertanto, ai fini sanzionatori, l'omessa trasmissione della comunicazione, 
nonché l'invio della stessa con dati incompleti o non corrispondenti al vero, 
comporta l'applicazione della sanzione amministrativa da un minimo di 258 ad 
un massimo di 2.065 euro. 
A ME SEMBRA CHE IL RAVVEDIMENTO SIA RIFERITO ALLA RETTIFICA.
Che rottura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A ME SEMBRA CHE IL RAVVEDIMENTO SIA RIFERITO ALLA RETTIFICA.
> Che rottura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  E' così, ma non vedo il problema. Mandi un elenco "come viene" e guadagni 30 gg per la rettifica, no?  :Smile:

----------


## annti

> E' così, ma non vedo il problema. Mandi un elenco "come viene" e guadagni 30 gg per la rettifica, no?

  e se poi nn ne avesse fatture che superano il limite? mando tutte quelle al di sotto? ma secondo voi un accompagantore turistico che effettua prestazioni vs il canada per agenzie di viaggio canadesi, fa operazioni secondo me extra territoriali alla luce dell'art 7 quinquies del dpr 633/72, deve fare lo spesometro? io direi di no ma aspetto conferme :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e se poi nn ne avesse fatture che superano il limite? mando tutte quelle al di sotto?

  Perchè no?   

> ma secondo voi un accompagantore turistico che effettua prestazioni vs il canada per agenzie di viaggio canadesi, fa operazioni secondo me extra territoriali alla luce dell'art 7 quinquies del dpr 633/72, deve fare lo spesometro? io direi di no ma aspetto conferme

  Non ne ho idea, ma nel dubbio .... invierei

----------


## annti

> Perchè no?   
> Non ne ho idea, ma nel dubbio .... invierei

  il problema è che non ho ancora un identificativo (tipo partita iva)del committente

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il problema è che non ho ancora un identificativo (tipo partita iva)del committente

  Non ha altre fatture "normali" da inviare?
Invia quelle - anche una - e poi eventualmente hai 30 gg di tempo per integrare  :Wink:

----------


## annti

> Non ha altre fatture "normali" da inviare?
> Invia quelle - anche una - e poi eventualmente hai 30 gg di tempo per integrare

  nn ne ha purtroppo...cmq mi ha assicurato che mi farà avere l'identificativo per lunedì...lo spero...grazie dei consigli

----------


## Umby

> e se poi nn ne avesse fatture che superano il limite? mando tutte quelle al di sotto? ma secondo voi un accompagantore turistico che effettua prestazioni vs il canada per agenzie di viaggio canadesi, fa operazioni secondo me extra territoriali alla luce dell'art 7 quinquies del dpr 633/72, deve fare lo spesometro? io direi di no ma aspetto conferme

  se il soggetto è estero, non vanno messe,
anche volendo NON PUOI metterle in quanto il programma di controllo scarterebbe i record con partita iva "non italiana".

----------


## annti

> se il soggetto è estero, non vanno messe,
> anche volendo NON PUOI metterle in quanto il programma di controllo scarterebbe i record con partita iva "non italiana".

  in realtà quelli con partita iva europea a me li ha presi...

----------


## Umby

> in realtà quelli con partita iva europea a me li ha presi...

  strano.... ma se non c'e' manco il campo relativo al paese (IT=Italia FR=Francia ...) :Confused:  
pensa che in alcuni paesi europei la partita iva è composta da 12 caratteri, ed il tracciato prevede il campo solo di 11 cifre. Sei certo ?

----------


## annti

> strano.... ma se non c'e' manco il campo relativo al paese (IT=Italia FR=Francia ...) 
> pensa che in alcuni paesi europei la partita iva è composta da 12 caratteri, ed il tracciato prevede il campo solo di 11 cifre. Sei certo ?

  guarda ora nn sono allo studio, e ho verificato che la ricevuta ancora nn mi è arrivata, però il controllo è andato bene. Mi ricorso che all'interno del software ho dovuto indicare che si trattava di una fattura uintra e se nn sbaglio il codice me lo ha inserito nello spazio della partita iva...

----------


## FraVal

ho anch'io un caso di omessa presentazione  
spero si chiarisca la questione del ravvedimento, perché con il vecchio elenco clienti e fornitori si poteva fare ravvedimento così come per l'intrastat e altre omesse dichiarazioni. 
tra l'altro qualcuno invece guardate cosa scrive   Spesometro 2011:  ancora possibile sanare il mancato invio o l&rsquo;errore? - fiscal-focus.info - Il Quotidiano del Professionista 
ed in realta' riflettendo sul fatto che l'omessa presentazione o tardiva potrebbe configurarsi come violazione formale (ovvero quelle che non hanno conseguenze sostanziali e cioè non incidono sulla determinazione della base imponibile, dell'imposta e sul versamento del tributo) dovrebbe trovare applicazione il famoso art.13 D.Lgs 472/97.  
ho provato a sentire il call center in due occasioni mi viene detto quello che sostenete qui ovvero che il ravvedimento riguarda solo integrazioni oltre i 30gg.  
"stay tuned..." 
saluti

----------


## Umby

> ho provato a sentire il call center in due occasioni mi viene detto quello che sostenete qui ovvero che il ravvedimento riguarda solo integrazioni oltre i 30gg.

  è scritto nella circolare 24e del 30 maggio

----------


## FraVal

> è scritto nella circolare 24e del 30 maggio

  non è così ovvio come dici... 
La 24/E parla solo di rettificare od integrare, rispetto all'omessa presentazione o tardiva non fa parola alcuna. 
Quindi mi chiedo per omessa presentazione valgono le regole dell'art.13 d lgs 472/97 ? 
considerato che per altre dichiarazioni, se configurate come violazioni formali, si puo' fare non vedo perché questa debba fare eccezione. 
Comunque avro' un confronto con ufficio territoriale da vicino nei prossimi giorni 
edit:
uno degli uffici mi ha detto di attendere qualche giorno... 
saluti

----------


## PurpleMike

> non è così ovvio come dici... 
> La 24/E parla solo di rettificare od integrare, rispetto all'omessa presentazione o tardiva non fa parola alcuna. 
> Quindi mi chiedo per omessa presentazione valgono le regole dell'art.13 d lgs 472/97 ? 
> considerato che per altre dichiarazioni, se configurate come violazioni formali, si puo' fare non vedo perché questa debba fare eccezione. 
> Comunque avro' un confronto con ufficio territoriale da vicino nei prossimi giorni 
> edit:
> uno degli uffici mi ha detto di attendere qualche giorno... 
> saluti

  Ciao FraVal,
hai avuto questo confronto? 
Potresti dirci che notizie hai raccolto? 
Grazie!

----------


## FraVal

> Ciao FraVal,
> hai avuto questo confronto? 
> Potresti dirci che notizie hai raccolto? 
> Grazie!

  si 'l ho avuto 
purtroppo ad oggi non ci sono istruzioni chiare a riguardo  
comunque l'ade della mia zona mi ha consigliato di inviare la dichiarazione in quanto una cosa è omessa ed altra è tardiva e di fare il versamento di 32,00 euro e cosi ho fatto... 
saluti

----------


## PurpleMike

> si 'l ho avuto 
> purtroppo ad oggi non ci sono istruzioni chiare a riguardo  
> comunque l'ade della mia zona mi ha consigliato di inviare la dichiarazione in quanto una cosa è omessa ed altra è tardiva e di fare il versamento di 32,00 euro e cosi ho fatto... 
> saluti

  Grazie per la risposta!

----------


## Cyan84

Rispolvero questa discussione per chiedere se si puo inviare ora uno spesometro riferito al 2011 non inviato in precedenza perchè dimenticato versando i 32 euro a titolo di ravvedimento operoso

----------

